# How do you view history on chrome browser for mobile



## jeff5891 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## t00dy (May 31, 2012)

I find it very irritating that there is no button to press in order to view history.
However i found a workaround for version 18.0.1025.133 (official build 123632) that i am using: type this *chrome://history* in the address bar/omnibox and you will get what you want


----------

